# Turning Stock for sale - where to list for Lumberjocks?



## DrRum (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a large supply of offcuts that would make great turning blanks for pens and other small items.

Where would it be appropriate to list? I have Wenge, Mahogany, Oak, Walnut, Jatoba, Maple (some figured).

I get them from the local flooring mill and can sell super cheap.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

You need to post it here: Woodworking Trade & Swap Forum


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Any big enough for knob and totes on planes and saws?


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

What are the prices


----------



## DrRum (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey guys, moving this into the trad and swap, but figure a flat rate 12×12x6 box would be $10 plus the $16 shipping.

Most pieces are good for pens 1" x 1" but can be 1" thick by 2"-3" depending.

Also, sometimes I can get larger pieces 2"x2", just let me know what you are looking for, I'll send you a full box.


----------

